# Bendix Sliding axle hub



## tuscankid (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of a bendix sliding axle hub, used on a schwinn cycletruck.
Not sure if the one,I am getting, is the correct hub.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Is this the front hub? If so I believe I have one I could take a pic of. v/r Shawn


----------



## tuscankid (Apr 3, 2012)

*Bendix hub*

Yes it is the front hub


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm almost certain the short one is for a CT. I can get my pre-war CT out tomorrow and see what kind of hub it has as well. This one is marked "Bendix Model K 36 11" v/r Shawn


----------



## tuscankid (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hub*

My current bike project is a prewar Schwinn Cycletruck.
The hub,I am getting sometime this week,is a bendix k36-12.
The front hub,from what I have been told on my cycletruck is a eclipse,chrome not so good.
Has large ball bearings, looks like for a slot for a flat blade screwdriver on one end of axle.
I cannot get the axle to turn using a screw driver.
If it is not to much trouble could you measure outside to outside cone nut.
I also have no idea what the nuts look like that hold the stand to the axle.
Once,I get the front hub figured,can do the resto on this bike.
Thanks for your help,
Steve


----------



## MNSmith (May 30, 2012)

The Eclipse is the correct prewar CT hub.


----------

